# Home Made Smoker



## winemaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are the cookers we built. 
Been using them for about 4 months now and they cook great.
Long burns. Triple wall and insulated. Going to be great to use a Insulated box this winter. BBQ and sleep in the winter. LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Niiice! Way to go!


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow... you GOTTA be a beer drinker too...LOL!

Nice work!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Very cool.  Did you ever consider making them gravity feed like the Stumps to get even longer burn times?  

Very nice work.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm am not familiar with "gravity feed" got a link or an explanation?


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy Moly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , You built them!? Son you have talent.
They look great, Good Luck with them, you'll be enjoying the cold weather cooking for sure.
Ron


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

Well If ya get bored and build another I would be happy to test it out for you. Those look very nice.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are really nice. Wow


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Gravity Feeds- - I will take a crack at it.  It is what I smoke on.  Stumps Smokers being the most common (I think).  

Along side of the main cooking chamber you have chute that you fill up with charcoal, the charcoal burns at the bottom and as it burns up more drops down (thanks to gravity) to be burnt for heat.  They are so well sealed up and insulated that there is not enough O2 for the whole tube of charcoal to go up in flames.  Picture the smoker like Winemaster built, but without the burn grate under it but off to the side and then a chute about the grate running up the side of the smoker.  The charcoal drops on to the grate as the other turns to ash and falls through the grate on to the pan.  There is an opening from the grate to the cooking chamber to let the heat and smoke it.   

In mine, I just put wood in the pan and let the falling ashes/embers get the wood smoking, some put chunks of wood in with the charcoal.

I am not sure that helped............if you search on gravity fed on google or something you should fine info.   

http://www.stumpssmokers.com/
http://maplehollowbbq.com/

Looks like most of the detailed pics of them have come off the website.  I know there were a bunch of copy cats being made.  I suspect that is why the pics with the details of the "guts" were taken down.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa! Most excellent work WineMaster!


----------



## winemaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Still hard to believe that we started with 9 --  6x10 sheets of sheet metal to Fab out those cookers.


----------



## cstott (Oct 17, 2007)

so how did it work? any problems with it?


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work winemaster, or should it be..........weldmaster???
Do you work at, or own a fab shop?


----------



## jamesb (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are beautiful! I wish I had skills like that!

James.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are some very amazing smokers WineMaster! You have a great talent!


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Allright..where did the thread go that someone accused the Wine guy of cheating by owning a company? Or am I having a Mac attack..or a stupidity one. Ah well...it would take some resources to build that. Hmm  smacks of lemon cake...  ;{)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 17, 2007)

WineMaster, very nice smoker ya built!  Great idea about the insulation too.  I'm gonna need to get a welding  blanket for this winter.  Refuse to give up smoking just because it gets "chilly".


----------



## winemaster (Oct 18, 2007)

We built the smokers at a Friends house that Owns a Heating and Cooling Buisiness. And yes, he has thousands of $ worht of equipment.

Dont understand why that would be cheeting though.

Dont really care either.

Got kick *** smokers and thats all that matters

Dan


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

here here winemaster

great job


d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

No issue... just like mystery and conspiricy   heh :{)  Beauties, they are!


----------



## placebo (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work! May ask how long it took you to build them?


----------



## winemaster (Oct 18, 2007)

In all about 20 Hrs

4-5 hrs a night for a week or so.

There were 3 of us

I knew exactly what I wanted
Another guy is a Custom cabinet Maker
And the other guy is a Certified welder

That made it E-Z


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Now that, in reference to Greazy's question of building... you COULD make money on. With that level of equipment and talent...yup!


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy Moly.  I saw a couple of smokers just like that somewhere else earlier today!!

If you haven't read my post yet then allpw me to compliment yourexcellent craftmanship once again.

When can I cook on it?  I'll buy the meat and the beer.

Hey, why don't you stop by the roll call forum and introduce yourself if you haven't done so yet.

Welcome to the board!


----------

